# question for vararam cai owners



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

did any ine use any oil on the filters? or are they supposed to be dry?


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Q8 GTO said:


> did any ine use any oil on the filters? or are they supposed to be dry?


I never used a Vararam product but I think it would be safe to say, run the filter dry. Some people just don't seem to understand that when the filter makers states GIVE THE FILTER A LIGHT COATING OF OIL, they mean just that. A LIGHT COAT.

I would never put Filter Oil on any C.A.I.


----------



## Poolshark1321 (May 18, 2009)

The Vararam filter was custom made to fit for the GTO Vararam... I think because of the height restriction from hood to radiator. Im almost certain I read the filters were pre oiled from whoever they are made by. The thread was on ls1tech.com I think....


----------



## Q8 GTO (Jun 28, 2009)

qny ways im selling it if any one is intrested or will trade for new shroud


----------



## jmis (Jul 16, 2009)

how much ya want? or do you wanna strait trade for the shroud


----------

